# Engineers Australia Skill Assessment



## Gaya (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

I am a Telecom 3g engineer and look forward to applying for skilled visa. Should i apply for the assessment at the Engineers Australia with IELTS test score or can i apply without IELTS test score? Please advise. Are there any migration agents in the forum?

Thanks,
Gayathri


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Gayathri -

EA requires that a copy of your IELTS test report be sent directly by IELTS to them as part of the application process.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Gaya (Jan 27, 2014)

Dear Mark,

Thanks for your message. My degree is awarded by the Business and technology education council (BTEC) - Higher National Diploma in Engineering (4years) awarded by the UK.

Should i still submit with the IELTS test report and is does this degree falls under non accrediated Engineering degree?

Please advise, and kindly drop in your email address.



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Gayathri -
> 
> EA requires that a copy of your IELTS test report be sent directly by IELTS to them as part of the application process.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Gaya -

These specific questions about how EA will treat a specific degree are best directed to EA - their phone staff are very helpful and friendly. I believe you will have to submit the IELTS report results (sent by IELTS directly to EA) in any case unless you are a native English speaker (ie, USA, Canada, UK, Ireland, NZ). EA can tell you for your specific degree whether it falls under one of the accords (Washington, Sydney) or whether you have to do a Competency Demonstration Report (CDR) as is the case for non-accord situations.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## AdamJ (Mar 25, 2015)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Gayathri -
> 
> EA requires that a copy of your IELTS test report be sent directly by IELTS to them as part of the application process.
> 
> ...


Dear Mark,

How could you estimate the range of response times at EA regarding CDRs. I've been waiting for it for 13 weeks.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## oetielts (Mar 20, 2015)

It is compulsory to complete the IELTS English test. Its only $330 if you complete the test in Australia with IDP Education. 

However students I have met told me that the test can be easier overseas.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Adam -

Based on that, it's likely that your case is actively being assessed now. They've been pretty good about the 13 weeks timetable. Their status shows they are currently working in applications lodged 31 Dec 2014.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



AdamJ said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> How could you estimate the range of response times at EA regarding CDRs. I've been waiting for it for 13 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## AdamJ (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Mark,

Thank you for your answer.

Sounds great! Actually my application was issued in the last days of December 2015. I faced several dificulties during the new online registration but finaly my registration and application were confirmed via e-mail and invoice was also sent concerning the fees.
I think there should be some kind of reply next two weeks.

Regards
AdamJ



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Adam -
> 
> Based on that, it's likely that your case is actively being assessed now. They've been pretty good about the 13 weeks timetable. Their status shows they are currently working in applications lodged 31 Dec 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## AdamJ (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello Mark,
My agent called EA to find out my application's status this week. They are struggling with attachments of the applications, which are too big size for their IT system.
We were asked to send the oversized attachents separately again in smaller files.
I do hope it won't take additional 16 weeks.


----------



## Nabajit2015 (Apr 17, 2015)

*Confusion on relevant work experience..please need your help*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Adam -
> 
> Based on that, it's likely that your case is actively being assessed now. They've been pretty good about the 13 weeks timetable. Their status shows they are currently working in applications lodged 31 Dec 2014.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
I have been going through your forum and it responses over the last one year and every time when i get confused , at first i go into your forum's various threads and started to reading all the answered you have made.To be honest its not only helping me a lots but also for the people who are willing to know about the Engineers Australia's Migration Assessment process. Today, I have one confusion for my fiancee's EA CDR. Actually, we have submitted CDR on 9th April 2015 and also aware that it takes time to finalized the outcome even though it's now in online submission. Anyhow, we did not apply for her 3+ years experience, what we did only CDR as i thought those part (assessing work experience) will be decided by the Australian Department of Immigration as long as by providing relevant payslips, bank statements and all to proof the 3+ years experience. That's why i am a bit worried now whether we did right or wrong. Secondly, If it's mandatory to assess her 'Relevant Work Experience' by paying additional fee then it is possible to do it now or now it's too late? How do Engineers Australia counts overseas work experience? Do they deducted one years experience out of total work experience. Your responses is highly appreciated mate.

Your's faithfully,
Nabajit


----------



## Tryme5 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Mark
I have been working in retail since 2011, full time. I m New Zealand citizen, how can I apply for AUSTRALIAN PR?
Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Nabajit -

See my response to this post on the Ask Mark thread - thanks.

Best,

Mark



Nabajit2015 said:


> Hi Mark,
> I have been going through your forum and it responses over the last one year and every time when i get confused , at first i go into your forum's various threads and started to reading all the answered you have made.To be honest its not only helping me a lots but also for the people who are willing to know about the Engineers Australia's Migration Assessment process. Today, I have one confusion for my fiancee's EA CDR. Actually, we have submitted CDR on 9th April 2015 and also aware that it takes time to finalized the outcome even though it's now in online submission. Anyhow, we did not apply for her 3+ years experience, what we did only CDR as i thought those part (assessing work experience) will be decided by the Australian Department of Immigration as long as by providing relevant payslips, bank statements and all to proof the 3+ years experience. That's why i am a bit worried now whether we did right or wrong. Secondly, If it's mandatory to assess her 'Relevant Work Experience' by paying additional fee then it is possible to do it now or now it's too late? How do Engineers Australia counts overseas work experience? Do they deducted one years experience out of total work experience. Your responses is highly appreciated mate.
> 
> Your's faithfully,
> Nabajit


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Tryme5 -

Thanks for the note - it not possible for me to do individual assessments here on the forum as there are simply too many details that are required in order to determine eligibility for a visa, especially a skilled visa.

Applications for Australian visas often have to deal with three different sets of rules and regulations: skills assessment authority regulations, state and territory sponsorship regulations, and visa regulations from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection. As a result, determining which visa(s) an applicant is eligible for and what the best visa is for an applicant is a complex question and not able to be answered in a quick back & forth emails or forum posts.

We offer a professional consultation designed to provide the time necessary to work through your situation, answer your questions, and gather enough information about your situation to determine exactly which visa(s) you may qualify for and the steps you would need to do to apply.

If you'd like to book a consultation, we offer this service by phone, Skype and at our office in Parramatta. For more information or to book, visit our website listed in my signature below.

Thanks again for the enquiry -

Best,

Mark Northam



Tryme5 said:


> Hi Mark
> I have been working in retail since 2011, full time. I m New Zealand citizen, how can I apply for AUSTRALIAN PR?
> Regards


----------



## engrkamran (May 31, 2016)

Hello experts I am going to apply for Skill Assessment by EA but facing some problems. I did my electronics engineering in July 2010 then I start a job in a telecom company, but due to some reason I resigned after 1 year in August 2011. 
I have company experience letter and also joining letter but I haven't any pay slip record because they paid me by hand. Did EA accept my that one year experience or not ?
from August 2011 to December 2011 I did paid internship in an electronics manufacturing company and after completion I got job in that company. is that internship period also include in my experience or not ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## uqraza2 (Jan 14, 2016)

i

I am interested to know about EA RSA.

How one can justified his experience if we don't have copy of contract letter. Following documents can be provided.


1. Reference letter on letter head

2. Bank statement

3. Visa copy 

4. Company letter for immigration
etc.

What is best justification for EA?


----------

